# left handed banjo



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone made one with hand strap on lefthand side. I would prefer the homax, could I simply take strap off of the right hand side and fasten it then plug the holes with apoxy?


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I have the homax and I was wondering the same thing. im used to taping counter clockwise with my knife in my right hand. Im sure you can switch it but then youll have 4 screws you need to patch. I was thinking just buying the strap and screw it to the other side so youll just have a strap on both


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I just looked at it all it is, is 2 peices of plastic that holds a strap. Im sure 2 small strips of wood and a backpack strap would work


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I do believe Kraft makes one


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

chris said:


> I do believe Kraft makes one


and Marshalltown makes too
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Banjos/Marshalltown-Tapeshooter-Banjo-Lefty.html

btw how is bazooka ? 
did you give it a try?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Been too busy to try yet. Hired a guy that runs a Columbia :thumbsup: Hes pretty darn good.


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

We sure do. Part number 799D.


----------

